# My Underground Pressure Tank



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Quick background: House was built in 1971. Bought the house five years ago. My well pressure tank is buried underground outside my side door. It's a big steel tank with a valve stem that sticks out of the wellhead for the purpose of adding air to the tank intermittently. I've never seen anything like it before or since. 

Ever since I've owned the house, there has been a small leak somewhere in this tank or the lines, so I've had to go out with a bike pump or compressor and add air a couple times a month.

Finally got tired of it this past weekend and called my plumbers to come out this week and put a new tank in my crawl space and get rid of or simply plumb around the current one, which I planned to piss on then re-bury without ceremony of any kind.

Did some digging yesterday to get prepared and save me some of their time, and I think I might have found this is not going to be quite that simple. 

The pressure tank seems to be an integral part of the well here? Does this mean that I have to pull out the entire well pump to get this tank out of the loop?

Unfortunately, overnight, before I snapped pictures this morning, a good part of the hole filled with ground water and collapsed back in. What you can't see anymore is that on the house side of the tank, about one inch above the bottom of the tank, is the 1" supply line going out of the tank and into my crawlspace. 

Why in the hell were these ever buried outside? Do I have to have the well pump pulled to get this job done?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Damnedest ass phukery I ever saw.

My condolences.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Just my thoughts. You might have to clean things up around that all to see how things really are. The pressure tank was fastened to the well casing, welded? So you might end up having to cut that off to get to the point where the pump supply connects to the pressure tank , If I remember correctly the water supply from the pump comes out through a hole in the side of the casing, so should be able to get things back to that point and then continue on with the new stuff.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey, is that an optical illusion - or is the top of the well actually below grade?

eek !


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Hey, is that an optical illusion - or is the top of the well actually below grade?
> 
> eek !


No. It's plenty above. Just a bad angle on the shot 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Bizarre. Is it somehow a doughnut shaped tank that slips over the well casing?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> Just my thoughts. You might have to clean things up around that all to see how things really are. The pressure tank was fastened to the well casing, welded? So you might end up having to cut that off to get to the point where the pump supply connects to the pressure tank , *If I remember correctly the water supply from the pump comes out through a hole in the side of the casing*, so should be able to get things back to that point and then continue on with the new stuff.


yah, pitless adapter:thumbsup:


----------

